# softcore magazines



## confusedsad_wife (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a question for the men. My husband buys softcore magazines. The women are barely clad, very sexy and suggestive. I have an issue with him purchasing these but he insists that he does not look at the girls. He tells me that he only guys them for the blokes articles, gadget reviews, jokes etc. So my question is this- is he being truthful with me or do I have reason to believe that he is looking at the women, possibly fantasizing and or masturbating to them? TIA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can only tell you my experience. When Details first came out I bought a few and it was OK. When Maxim came out I bought a few and got a subscription. Yes plenty of pretty girls but I did read it from cover to cover. The jokes page always left me rolling, the stories were good guy stuff and the gadget and tech reviews where interesting. My guess would be that he's being mostly truthful with you....does he look at the women? I'm sure he does but I doubt he's fantasizing or masturbating to them. He can probably have better material for that if he wants it. (Not sure of his age but for me this was a phase of my single 30's)


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

He is being completely honest with you. The best part of those magazines is the articles...


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

Seriously, Maxim is a really funny magazine if you have a snarky sense of humor.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never had a subscription to, or ever bought any "men's magazines" err wait I've bought a few Men's Health mags while waiting for flights in airports, but I've come across a few friends' ones... the girls in the pics definitely do grab my attention, but generally do not hold it at all, I just find them fake, and nothing is more obnoxious celebrity babe who is only famous because her name rolls well off the tongues or horny men - many are average, no-talent glam models that have never really made it in fashion, so they make themselves sexually suggestive and get photoshopped and airbrushed for maxim's "top 20,000" list.

However the gadgets (watches, high tech devices etc) are cool, most articles I disagree with however I do read them, and once in awhile I've actually learned a thing or two about some gadget. I've never been able to relate to the sex advice articles at all...

Overall, I find those mags are all hype and attention grabbing but the content never measures up to what I'd hoped it would.

Probably a lot like how many women view cosmo or other women's mags.


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

Maxim is Cosmopolitan for men.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Why are you so concerned about the possibility that he may enjoy the photos of sexy women? Is there anything else your husband does that gives you concern that he may stray?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

confusedsad_wife said:


> I have a question for the men. My husband buys softcore magazines. The women are barely clad, very sexy and suggestive. I have an issue with him purchasing these but he insists that he does not look at the girls. He tells me that he only guys them for the blokes articles, gadget reviews, jokes etc. So my question is this- is he being truthful with me or do I have reason to believe that he is looking at the women, possibly fantasizing and or masturbating to them? TIA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you mean by "softcore magazines"? Are you talking about a Maxim, Sports Illustrated, or King magazine, which feature scantily clad women, but can be as much about the articles as the women? Or are you talking about something more explicit like Nuts or American Curves, which are softcore porn mags?

Also, hate to state the obvious, but regardless of which "softcore" magazine he reads, even if it's mainly for the articles, he does enjoy the sight of the hot, sexy women. You'd be naive to believe otherwise.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

confusedsad_wife said:


> I have a question for the men. My husband buys softcore magazines. The women are barely clad, very sexy and suggestive. I have an issue with him purchasing these but he insists that he does not look at the girls. He tells me that he only guys them for the blokes articles, gadget reviews, jokes etc. So my question is this- is he being truthful with me or do I have reason to believe that he is looking at the women, possibly fantasizing and or masturbating to them? TIA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have magazines that contain funny articles, jokes, informative stuff, reviews on gadgets etc, with no women in them. I think he is being half honest with you, he may enjoy the articles etc, but thats not the only reason he has that magazine. As I said, there are magazines out there that contain what he describes he is looking at without women in them. He is just choosing to look at this particular one.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

confusedsad_wife said:


> I have a question for the men. My husband buys softcore magazines. The women are barely clad, very sexy and suggestive. I have an issue with him purchasing these but he insists that he does not look at the girls. He tells me that he only guys them for the blokes articles, gadget reviews, jokes etc. *So my question is this- is he being truthful with me or do I have reason to believe that he is looking at the women, possibly fantasizing and or masturbating to them?* TIA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How would we know? To be sure if there's a guy who says he doesn't look at the pics he's either a liar or gay. But that doesn't mean he's even contemplating being with other women. That's human nature. To me, looking, errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, reading those types of magazines isn't an issue (pun intended) in and of itself.


----------



## confusedsad_wife (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay, thanks fellas. In Australia there arent a wide range of men's mags that aren't porn so maybe he is really enjoying the extras. It's not that I mind him looking. I don't want him fantasizing or masturbating to them and I have requested that he keep them in a place other than the bathroom. I don't want to strip off for a shower, see my chubby bod in the mirror and then spot his mags full of hot chicks. It makes me feel crap. I have a huge body issue after kids and I just don't want the comparison. I guess as long I'm still getting regular action I don't have too much to worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

confusedsad_wife said:


> It's not that I mind him looking. I don't want him fantasizing or masturbating to them


What your husband fantasizes about in the privacy of his own thoughts is none of your business. Where did you get the impression that have the right to tell any man what he can, and can not, fantasize about? You can not police other people's thoughts.



confusedsad_wife said:


> and I have requested that he keep them in a place other than the bathroom. I don't want to strip off for a shower, see my chubby bod in the mirror and then spot his mags full of hot chicks. It makes me feel crap. I have a huge body issue after kids and I just don't want the comparison. I guess as long I'm still getting regular action I don't have too much to worry about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then if you're unhappy with your overweight body, fix that, and get your self esteem together. All the magazines in the world featuring hot women could disappear, and you'd still be dealing with a poor body image. Stop concentrating on the symptom, and get to the root. Your problem is you, not your husband. There will always be hot women to look at. They are not your enemy, you are your enemy.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't even masturbate to a Playboy, let alone a Maxim


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I can't even masturbate to a Playboy, let alone a Maxim


I did when I was around 20 and undersexed... nowdays I probably couldn't help but think I was graduating high school when those girls were born. They are young and cute though, pretty to look at probably not very fun in bed (not that i'd ever find out).


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I will admit that most women in Maxim or Playboy or most porn don't float my boat as much as a "cute" girl. I was never one who thought Pamela Anderson was very attractive for instance.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Both. The articles are generally entertaining and the women in the pictures are hot. I get both Maxim and Men's Health.

Facts of life: men like crude humor, sports, workout tips, gadgets, cars and looking at women.

By all accounts he sounds like a normal guy. It doesn't mean he's fantasizing about them.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

confusedsad_wife said:


> I don't want him fantasizing or masturbating to them and I have requested that he keep them in a place other than the bathroom. [/size]


You're asking him to give up his sexuality and his self. It is not fair or humane. He should not be subjected to the thought police. You are trying to suppress his nature.

If you don't like your body, do something about it. Don't punish him for your insecurities.

A person can walk past the bakery on the way home and be even more desirous of the meal to come.

I find that my fantasies are wanting to do things with my wife. I'd love to see her in some sexy outfit like in one of those mags or Victoria Secret catalogue. I'd like to try some of the wild things in XXX movies, and I want to do them with my wife. Those airbrushed and surgically enhanced women do tickle the natural brain wiring in men's visual processors. For me I find that it makes me more interested in jumping in bed with my wife, not less interested.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I will admit that most women in Maxim or Playboy or most porn don't float my boat as much as a "cute" girl. I was never one who thought Pamela Anderson was very attractive for instance.


Pamela! I found her very sexy when she was known as CJ (on babewatch), but then she became a mainstream sex symbol and lost all appeal. (even her "hometown girl" factor disappeared).


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> I will admit that most women in Maxim or Playboy or most porn don't float my boat as much as a "cute" girl. I was never one who thought Pamela Anderson was very attractive for instance.


I agree, never liked Pam at all. But Maxim will put some of those cuter ones in their lists. The model types though, while they are hot, not my type.


----------



## confusedsad_wife (Dec 4, 2012)

Then if you're unhappy with your overweight body, fix that, and get your self esteem together. All the magazines in the world featuring hot women could disappear, and you'd still be dealing with a poor body image. Stop concentrating on the symptom, and get to the root. Your problem is you, not your husband. There will always be hot women to look at. They are not your enemy, you are your enemy.[/QUOTE]
You are absolutely right that it is my problem and I do go to counselling for depression and self esteem, I work out, eat healthy and am very slowly getting there. But I should still be able to.ask for my husbands support. When he had to stop drinking because of alcoholism, I stopped too to make it easier for him. 
To he honest I just don't want him to realise that he could do netters while I'm trying to get back into shape. No he has never cheated on me. He did cheat on his ex many times but that is probably more to do with their relationship than him ad a person. I just want him to help me in my endeavour to feel secure. I know it is not his responsibility but a marriage is supposed to be us working together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I read your other thread about how he screams at you, name calls, lies, and has angry outbursts etc etc. I would be more concerned about that and why you put up with this damaging/abusive behavior. There are bigger fish to fry here than a magazine. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

ppl actually buy Maxim?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

confusedsad_wife said:


> You are absolutely right that it is my problem and I do go to counselling for depression and self esteem, I work out, eat healthy and am very slowly getting there. But I should still be able to.ask for my husbands support. When he had to stop drinking because of alcoholism, I stopped too to make it easier for him.


But you asking your husband to stop fantasizing about anything is akin to him asking you to never think about having a drink of the rest of your life.

It's noble that you have up alcohol to support him, but you being the thought police is beyond unrealistic, not to mention it's wrong.



confusedsad_wife said:


> To he honest I just don't want him to realise that he could do netters while I'm trying to get back into shape. No he has never cheated on me. He did cheat on his ex many times but that is probably more to do with their relationship than him ad a person. I just want him to help me in my endeavour to feel secure. I know it is not his responsibility but a marriage is supposed to be us working together.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If your husband is ever going to cheat on you, it won't be because he looks at hot women in a magazine.

Yes marriage is about support. But creating a make believe world where your husband never looks at, or fantasizes about, other women, a world where you believe you can control his very thoughts, is just setting yourself up for incredible failure.

It just sounds like your self esteem is so low, and along with the depression, it's not helping you think too clearly, or make the best choices.


----------



## confusedsad_wife (Dec 4, 2012)

jaquen said:


> But you asking your husband to stop fantasizing about anything is akin to him asking you to never think about having a drink of the rest of your life.
> 
> It's noble that you have up alcohol to support him, but you being the thought police is beyond unrealistic, not to mention it's wrong.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your tactful honesty, thankyou 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> I read your other thread about how he screams at you, name calls, lies, and has angry outbursts etc etc. I would be more concerned about that and why you put up with this damaging/abusive behavior. There are bigger fish to fry here than a magazine. Just my 2 cents.


It would really help if posters gave the whole story when they asked for help. 

To the OP no wonder you feel insecure if THIS is what you endure. And I agree him reading a mag is the least of your concerns.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

I would be really concerned if he did not fantasize and masturbate to hot chicks. If he cant fantasize and masturbate to hot chicks, how to do think he will be able to fantasize and masturbate to you?

I would be even more concerned if he is masturbating to Maxim. That is just lame beta crap. Buy him some good quality Alpha smut, like Juggs, Gent, Swank, Pink Vortex or Al Bundy's favorite Big Uns. :smthumbup:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

jman said:


> ppl actually buy Maxim?


I did. Had a subscription because it seemed like a more fun men's health. Nice pics... but the rest of it I've found to be inferior to Men's Health. I'm letting the maxim subscription expire and keeping men's health.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to tell you something. Your husband gets turned on by women's bodies. Clothed or unclothed, pictures in magazines and real life.

All men get turnend on by images of female sexuality. That does not negate them from being a good husband.

To be sexually fulfilled, men do need an emotional and loving connection to the woman they are having sex with, contrary to what most women think.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was a young man, the going joke was "yeah, I buy Playboy for the articles." 

Now, with the wealth of porn available literally at your fingertips, and plenty of it free, that joke rings a little more like truth.


----------

